# Newbie xin giúp và sẵn sàng giúp ^^



## ll2olbo (25 Tháng chín 2013)

Em tên Phúc năm nay 18t quê ở tỉnh sắp lên SG định hướng nên mày mò các 4rum để trao đổi
Tiền em không nhiều nhưng tình cảm và tấm lòng là bao la bát ngát 
Hiện tại nghề tay trái của em vô số kể mỗi tội nghề nào cũng chưa học hết 100% )
A.C.E trong nhà mình ai có nhu cầu sữa chữa những gì liên quan đến phần mềm như là Restore, Jaibreak iPhone -Root,Up Rom Samsung LG hoặc là máy tính thì cứ liên hệ em sẽ trợ giúp giá cực hót.. nếu nhẹ thì Free
Yahoo: sad.pooh
01243591190 (gọi không được cứ để lại tin nhắn)


----------



## dailysim (24 Tháng chín 2016)

Ra cửa hàng điện gần nhà cho nhanh bạn nhé


----------



## theluc89 (18 Tháng năm 2020)

Chúc bạn may mắn và thành công


----------

